# ACNL dialogue font



## malekmaroc7 (Jun 11, 2017)

Any one know the dialogue font in acnl?


----------



## NormalVillager (Jun 11, 2017)

Oooh! I'd like to know this too because I like the font used!


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 11, 2017)

From the little graphic design work that I've done, I think it's pretty close to Seconda Round (except the lowercase "a").

Hope that helps some!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 11, 2017)

Humming Bold

https://www.reddit.com/r/identifythisfont/comments/31lp24/animal_crossing_text_font/

- - - Post Merge - - -

It seems to be just about impossible to get hold of, though. This is an archived version of the link on Reddit, but I don't see a download link.

https://web.archive.org/web/20120504171451/https://fontworks.co.jp/font/basic/humming/B.html


----------



## Corrie (Jun 11, 2017)

What about for Wild World? It's probably more of a pixel font.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 11, 2017)

Corrie said:


> What about for Wild World? It's probably more of a pixel font.



Again, can be Googled.

http://www.fonts2u.com/animal-crossing-wild-world-regular.font


----------



## malekmaroc7 (Oct 25, 2017)

Sorry. I mean, where can I download the font "Humming"?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 25, 2017)

malekmaroc7 said:


> Any alternative Font?



What do you mean?


----------



## malekmaroc7 (Dec 3, 2017)

Sorry. I mean, where can I download the font "Humming"?


----------



## 5cm/s (Dec 3, 2017)

in the link they gave you (here it is again: x), there's a button that says "download"


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Dec 4, 2017)

My word, you check back here infrequently. The link of mine 5cm/s has is for Wild World's font.

For New Leaf's font, you might be able to extract it from this PDF or even a New Leaf ROM file but I've had no such luck - https://web.archive.org/web/20141113073512/http://fontworks.co.jp/font/sample/data/humming.pdf


----------



## malekmaroc7 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hey guys!

I only want to notify you that I got the ACNL dialogue font.
If you want it, too, please PM me.
Use it only for private.


----------



## azusa (Jul 9, 2019)

malekmaroc7 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I only want to notify you that I got the ACNL dialogue font.
> If you want it, too, please PM me.
> Use it only for private.



can I have the link to download it ?


----------



## will. (Jul 9, 2019)

hey everyone! after many google searches and translating pages i found the font that someone sourced out of the amiibo festival files. if you need it, feel free to pm me!


----------

